# Why is my cockatiel getting mean?



## Leopardfire (Nov 19, 2012)

I got 2 hand fed baby cockatiels about 2 years ago. They were both super sweet for the first year that I had them, though one liked to be petted while the other hated it. 
This past year, the cockatiel that didn't like to be petted has gotten much less friendly. He (I think it's a boy, but I'm not sure) runs away when I try to take him out of his cage and when I'm holding him, he is nervous and tries to get back on his cage. He nips my hand if I try to move him from one shoulder to another, though he never actually bites hard.

Why did is my cockatiel less friendly? My other one is still super sweet so I don't know what happened to the mean one to make him act like that. Is there anything that I can do to make my bird friendly again?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

There can be a variety of things that may have made him more nippier. Has anything been drastically changed? It could be hormones, and if it is, you may want to try some hormone reducing techniques. Another thing is, that sometimes, a sign of sickness is change in behavior or personality. I hope I helped a bit, but lets see what others have to say.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Might be thier age making him cranky.. If not, maybe u did something new to his cage... Like added too many toys or changed it in a location that he doesn't like... Hopefully he will grow out of it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Every tiel personality is different, just like every person's personality is different. It sounds like he may be cage aggressive or territorial, which reducing his hormones will help with some, but may not cure completely. When you spend time with him, take him to another room away from the cage and give him lots of treats so that he sees that being away from the cage is OK too.


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 19, 2012)

He is nicer when I take him away from his cage, so it might be that he's just territorial. I'll try feeding him some millet when he's out to make him enjoy holdings more.


----------

